# 4 Seasons of Beauty (Shoot)



## ette (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi all!! It's been a while since I was here, and I just wanted to let you all know that I'm doing very well and have been blessed with the opportunities that have come in my career. Anyway, this is a shoot I actually did a while ago, but the magazine/retouched pics just came out, so here they are (it's for Supermodels Unlimited):
WINTER





SPRING




FALL




SUMMER





PRODUCTS USED:
WINTER
Face Atelier Foundation #2
Laura Mercier Transparent Loose Powder
Face Atelier Ultra Pearl in Pearl
MAC Iridescent Pressed Powder in Belightful
Maybelline Brow Twins in Blonde
Make Up Forever Flash Color in Silver
Make Up Forever Aquarelle in Silver
L’Oreal Voluminous Mascara Carbon Black
Shu Uemera Eyelashes
Nars Blush in Sin
MAC Chromeglass in Uberpeach

SPRING
Face Atelier Foundation #5
Laura Mercier Transparent Loose Powder
Maybelline Brow Twins in Blonde
MAC Eyeshadows in Romping, Wondergrass, and Bitter
Nars All About Eve Eyeshadow
L’Oreal Voluminous Mascara Carbon Black
MAC Fluidline in Delphic
Nars Blush in Angelika
MAC Lipstick in Vivacious
MAC Lip Gelee in Lu-Be-Lu

FALL
Face Atelier Foundation #5
Nars Loose Powder in Mountain
Maybelline Brow Twins in Blonde
Make Up Forever Star Powders in #920, #921, #922, #929, #930, #946, #957
L’Oreal Voluminous Mascara Carbon Black
MAC Fluidline in Graphic Brown
Nars Cactus Flower Cream Blush
MAC Lipstick in Desire
MAC Lip Pencil in Magenta
Face Atelier Clear Lipgloss

SUMMER
Face Atelier Foundation #7
Ben Nye Bronzing Tint
Nars Casino Bronzer
Maybelline Brow Twins in Blonde
Nars El Dorado Cream Eyeshadow
Nars All About Eve Eyeshadow
Nars Mediteranee Eyeshadow
MAC Cosmic Eyeshadow
MAC Firespot Eyeshadow
Nars Sertao Blush
Nars Albatross Blush
Nars Belle du Jour Lipstick
Face Atelier Clear Lipgloss

THANKS for looking *kisses*!!


----------



## PomPoko (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, my word, all are stunning, I LOVE the spring one especially though!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 15, 2007)

WOOW u do some amazing work!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2007)

all four look amazing! i love your work.


----------



## nunu (Sep 15, 2007)

they are all gorgeous!! well done


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 15, 2007)

gorgeous! spring and summer are my favorites!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 15, 2007)

Ohhh my god!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 15, 2007)

You do amazing work!  congrats on all of your success as a MAU!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Love all the pics!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 15, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, you have some serious talent!! Amazing work


----------



## Pinklady77 (Sep 15, 2007)

The spring is really pretty!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 15, 2007)

Fabulous work, my personal favorites are Fall and Summer. Thanks for posting them.

What is this product by Maybelline, the Brow Twins, you used?


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 15, 2007)

you look amazing. The summer is my absolute fave.


----------



## ette (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Fabulous work, my personal favorites are Fall and Summer. Thanks for posting them.

What is this product by Maybelline, the Brow Twins, you used?_

 
It's just a regular brow pencil but it's a really neutral taupe that I use on all haircolors. 
Thanks everyone - it really means a lot!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow, i love em all!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 16, 2007)

i loovvveee these looks! i don't know if i like spring or summer best! fabulous!


----------



## mandragora (Sep 16, 2007)

Those are amazing!  Great skillz.  I love winter and spring.


----------



## chazza (Sep 16, 2007)

that's crazy! spring and fall are my faves. you've got phenomenal talent!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 16, 2007)

TALENT!!!

I SOOO luv Spring... that green!


----------



## pichima (Sep 16, 2007)

awesome! I love them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

I love Fall.  You are have some serious talent.


----------



## Jayne (Sep 16, 2007)

great job! 
my fav is the summer look (the lips are LOVE)


----------



## majacat (Sep 16, 2007)

Damn these are gorgeus my fav is spring..


----------



## veilchen (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG, these are all soooo beautiful! Winter is my personal fave!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 16, 2007)

*~*These are all stunning!!!! I really love the last one!!!*~*


----------



## ette (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you all


----------



## MACisME (Sep 16, 2007)

wow u are so wonderful! truly inspired by your work!


----------



## frocher (Sep 16, 2007)

They are all so gorgeous, you are so good at what you do.


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 16, 2007)

very pretty 
the seasons never looked so great


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 16, 2007)

wow great job. love spring n winter


----------



## sitasati (Sep 16, 2007)

I love all of them! wow..just wow


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 16, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 16, 2007)

They are glorious.  Thanks for posting what m/up they are wearing too.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 16, 2007)

All beautifully done! Wow!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 17, 2007)

Omg you're soooooooooo talented and skilled! I like Spring and Fall. Ms. Fall have really cool flower hair


----------



## M.I.A. (Sep 17, 2007)

the makeup is BEAUTIFUL
gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous

and LOOOOOVE the eyebrows


----------



## ette (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you all *love*!!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing work, spring and summer are gorgeous!


----------



## ette (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW! :| amazing ur so beautiful


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 18, 2007)

Great job, they are all really pretty!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, you're amazing. 
I really love the Winter and Spring looks, but they're all stunning.


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 18, 2007)

Stunning, I love them all.


----------



## ette (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## ette (May 16, 2011)

j


----------



## naturallyfab (May 16, 2011)

these are fantastic! I can't even choose my favorite!!!


----------

